# What does DTV charge for movies on demand...



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't find what DTV charges for newer movies and "in theaters now" movies...
Anyone know???


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jksellman said:


> I can't find what DTV charges for newer movies and "in theaters now" movies...
> Anyone know???


You're asking about PPV?
been awhile but $5-7 I seem to remember.
When you look to download one, it should tell you how much it will cost.


----------



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

Just added to your queue.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Some are free, some cost money. If there is a cost, it is shown in the list with a $ and the price is listed if you select it. I think they run $3.99 to $5.99 (the $5.99 is the high end, just not sure about the low end).


----------



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

?????


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jksellman said:


> ?????


Pick one and before you get to watch it, it will show you how much and do you want to buy it.
You can cancel at this point without being charged.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

jksellman said:


> Just added to your queue.


I *think* the confusion is.... You can add movies to your queue that are in the theaters now but they are not available until they are released for rental. It's just that when you see a trailer for a movie in the theater you can add it to your queue so your receiver records it when it's available.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I *think* the confusion is.... You can add movies to your queue that are in the theaters now but they are not available until they are released for rental. It's just that when you see a trailer for a movie in the theater you can add it to your queue so your receiver records it when it's available.


I believe there is a Hilary Swank movie that really is available on DirecTV the same day it comes out in theaters. I haven't tried adding it, but the press release says "as low as 4.99 for SD and $5.99 for HD." Not sure what they mean by "as low as" or who or what circumstances you have to pay more.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> I believe there is a Hilary Swank movie that really is available on DirecTV the same day it comes out in theaters. I haven't tried adding it, but the press release says "as low as 4.99 for SD and $5.99 for HD." Not sure what they mean by "as low as" or who or what circumstances you have to pay more.


I'll look into that tonight, hard to believe it would only be $4.99 - $5.99 if it's still in theaters. Unless they mean it's $xx.xx now and if you wait a few months it's as low as $4.99 - $5.99.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'll look into that tonight, hard to believe it would only be $4.99 - $5.99 if it's still in theaters. Unless they mean it's $xx.xx now and if you wait a few months it's as low as $4.99 - $5.99.


Going to DirecTV's Cinema website, that movie shows a price of $5.99 for HD. It looks like this movie is only getting a limited release in the US, so that would explain it. Now, I don't know if this is the one the OP means, but is the one I found in a search.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Think of Netflix and you have the key to how the system works.

Example: my Netflix Que has the movie Battle: Los Angeles in it and has for a while now. It hasn't opened in the theaters and won't unitl March 11, 2011. But it is in my Que in the "Saved" section.

When the Movie is assigned a DVD release date it will appear in my Que in the "DVD Que" section. As it actually is available it gets shipped.

DirecTV's "In Theaters Now" serves the same function. You can select a movie there and add it to your Que. WHEN it is released on DVD it will automatically be added top your "List" ready to play for whatever the PPV price is. For almost all 1080P movies this will be $5.99.

I have used this system for a number of movies and it has worked perfectly. Movies I selected several months back appeared, ready to play in my "List" the same day they were released on DVD.

Recently, and this has happened several times before, movies may be offered BEFORE their actual release date to the theaters. "Vanishing on 7th Street" has been available for a while at $5.99.

Please be aware that this movie is really horrible and most of the movies thus far that have been offered this way have ranged from just bad to really horrible. They have all been $5.99 in 1080P. Also, subscribers to the HD Extra Pkg. have had at least one night with 3 showings of this movie on HDNet for free.

All of the studios have been discussing the release of a movie on the same night as it opens in the theater as a PPV event at a much higher fee. This actually makes sense, depending on how much higher the fee ends up being. Considering what it costs for a family of 4 to go to the theater today, there is a certain viability to this.

There is little doubt we will see this at least attempted this year. Rumors are that Disney is preparing just such an event. Expect strong resistance to this concept from the theater owners.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

LarryFlowers said:


> ... For almost all 1080P movies this will be $5.99...


 Because 1080p is so much more costly than other formats .

I already pay extra for "HD service", and they want an extra buck because a movie is in HD?

It's pretty obvious this is nothing but a profit center created to gouge customers. No wonder they are concerned about torrent sites. They are driving us there.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Because 1080p is so much more costly than other formats .


I looked through the entire list of HD Cinema, to see if I could find a 1080p anything to test my new TV setup with, and I couldnt even find a DEMO or trailer in 1080p. Ill be darned if I pay $5.99 to see if it works.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> I looked through the entire list of HD Cinema, to see if I could find a 1080p anything to test my new TV setup with, and I couldnt even find a DEMO or trailer in 1080p. Ill be darned if I pay $5.99 to see if it works.


You can watch the first 5 minutes of the PPV's including the 1080p ones for free.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> You can watch the first 5 minutes of the PPV's including the 1080p ones for free.


But this has to be with the "nag" message about buying or canceling, right?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, yes, but at least there is a trial period.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

